# Mini stallion and Quarter horse mare ???????



## fancifran (Nov 24, 2012)

This spring I aquired a mini stud to breed my 2 mini mares, I have a full size 16 hand quarter horse mare, she came into heat also and we had chaos !! She winked non stop, and urinated so much she burned the hair off her legs, she broke down my fence and got into the pony pasture,  the mini bred the mini mares, and for 2 heat cycles there was chaos with the mini and full size mare, and then nothing.....One day I noticed that everything was quiet........ I do have a manure pile and a slanted hill so is it possible he bred her and if so, what can I expect ???? I didnt think it was possible, but I would be okay with it, she is a solid paint and he is paint... I have a 2 yr old grandaughter and wouldnt mind a smaller horse for her to ride after she outgrows her mini;s , she has been riding since she was 14 months old....... any pics would be appreciated.


----------



## Alicia G (Nov 26, 2012)

Honestly it would be highly unlikely, but it could be possible.. I once saw my 15.2 Paint cross crouch down for an 10.2 welsh pony! He was up to the task, good hing he was gelded...


----------



## goodhors (Nov 26, 2012)

Have the mare vet checked to see if she is really bred, then you can make decisions.

I heard about a small pony stallion breeding a mare who was laying down, got the 
job done and she foaled the next spring.  It happens.

Guess you better get your fences fixed, more space apart for the horses, large or 
small.  Make them bigger, more solid and secure fences.  Otherwise you could be 
having a SECOND foal when she gets bred next year.

Geld or sell the stallion to remove the problem.


----------



## smoothmule (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh heck yeah he can breed her.   If there's a will, there is a way.  Ditches, hill sides, anything will do.   I had a 16 hand mare and a mini jack bred her on his own, got a surprise about a year later.  LOl.
I have a 10.2 hand stallion now and have bred up to 15.2 hand mares on his own


----------



## fancifran (Nov 27, 2012)

goodhors said:
			
		

> Have the mare vet checked to see if she is really bred, then you can make decisions.
> 
> I heard about a small pony stallion breeding a mare who was laying down, got the
> job done and she foaled the next spring.  It happens.
> ...


I have rectified the fence problem, It was a walk through gate in my pole barn. Never a problem until the hormones kicked in !!!!


----------



## Neelie Nix (Apr 11, 2022)

What


fancifran said:


> This spring I aquired a mini stud to breed my 2 mini mares, I have a full size 16 hand quarter horse mare, she came into heat also and we had chaos !! She winked non stop, and urinated so much she burned the hair off her legs, she broke down my fence and got into the pony pasture,  the mini bred the mini mares, and for 2 heat cycles there was chaos with the mini and full size mare, and then nothing.....One day I noticed that everything was quiet........ I do have a manure pile and a slanted hill so is it possible he bred her and if so, what can I expect ???? I didnt think it was possible, but I would be okay with it, she is a solid paint and he is paint... I have a 2 yr old grandaughter and wouldnt mind a smaller horse for her to ride after she outgrows her mini;s , she has been riding since she was 14 months old....... any pics would be appreciated.


What Did you get from the breeding ?? I am curious what you get from breeding a mini stud and a full sized mare


----------



## farmerjan (Apr 12, 2022)

10 yr old thread ......


----------

